# Lido 14



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings all,
I am the proud new owner of a classic Lido 14. Now...I just need to learn
to sail! In the mean time, I have a list of the available replacement
parts, but not knowing diddly-doo about boats I have no idea what is what
and where it is located (help!) Any suggestions on where to find a
schematic of
sorts to identify the parts of my boat? \o/ Maaria


----------

